# A coupe questions about fur suits?



## Kranksty (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello all.

I want to make a fur suit and don't know really how to.
I have seen some of the tutorials on how to make a head.
I want to do a male fox that has purple for main body and for hair I want that a dark purple with blonde or gold spikeys.

How do I go about putting together the body part of the suit?
I know this has been asked probably a gazzillion times already but hey it just would not be a noob question if there was not some doofus asking questions. Haha.

And also should I save up for the supplies or will it be cheap enough to get the supplies needed now??

Thanks for helping a noob out!


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

For the body, you could try going to your local fabric store and buying some patterns for pants/sweatshirts/jumpsuits or something. Then just combine the rest of the parts! I've noticed that there really is a dearth of info out there on how to construct the actual BODY! 

As for finances, it all depends on your budget. Some people can make a suit for really cheap and get it all done at once, while others get expensive supplies and/or don't have a lot of money to begin with, so they go piece by piece. Usually people will start out with a partial (Head and tail), add some paws later, and do the body last, so that the fursuit is still usable while its other parts are still under construction. I mean, come on, doesn't make sense to have a furry jumpsuit without a head or tail, does it? XD

Anyways, good luck! And keep researching, there are a lot of great tutorials out there!


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the tips!


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nargle said:


> For the body, you could try going to your local fabric store and buying some patterns for pants/sweatshirts/jumpsuits or something. Then just combine the rest of the parts! I've noticed that there really is a dearth of info out there on how to construct the actual BODY!




It's good, but at the same time I'm going to suggest against this.  Unless you've sewn a lot of things from patterns, don't use them.  I found a pattern at Jo-Ann's that was literally for a fursuit.  I'm not kidding.  I tried to make it and it took five yards of fabric, three spools of thread, and didn't fit right.  

Instead, find an old pair of sweat pants.  Wear them, stitch them to the shape you want, tear it apart, and use it as a kind of pattern.  Having several pieces and stitching them together saves on fabric.  It takes a little longer, but you'll be able to save money on fabrics and have room to make mistakes.  With one long piece of fur/fabric there's too much space for error.  

Another great thing, and I'm getting around to making one when I get paid, is a duct-tape dummy.  Hope you have room.  If you make one, it'll be easier to make measurements and adjustments.  Rather than wearing it and trying to change it.  Pins hurt in the back of your knees.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 13, 2009)

Vixenrath said:


> It's good, but at the same time I'm going to suggest against this.  Unless you've sewn a lot of things from patterns, don't use them.  I found a pattern at Jo-Ann's that was literally for a fursuit.  I'm not kidding.  I tried to make it and it took five yards of fabric, three spools of thread, and didn't fit right.
> 
> Instead, find an old pair of sweat pants.  Wear them, stitch them to the shape you want, tear it apart, and use it as a kind of pattern.  Having several pieces and stitching them together saves on fabric.  It takes a little longer, but you'll be able to save money on fabrics and have room to make mistakes.  With one long piece of fur/fabric there's too much space for error.
> 
> Another great thing, and I'm getting around to making one when I get paid, is a duct-tape dummy.  Hope you have room.  If you make one, it'll be easier to make measurements and adjustments.  Rather than wearing it and trying to change it.  Pins hurt in the back of your knees.



That's a good idea, too, I hadn't thought of that! Mostly because I don't have old clothes to cut up, though XD


----------



## wolfbird (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to warn you about buying small quantities of fur over a period of time, versus buying it all at once. Sometimes a store will run out of the brand you were using on the head and will be unable (or unwilling) to supply the exact same type for the body (even if they can reorder, manufacturers dye by lots and fur made at different times may still be slightly different). If you have the option of doing so, buy things in chunks of ALL the fabric you need at once, then ALL the foam, etc. I suppose using different kinds of thread/foam/the like is not such a big deal most of the time, but sometimes if you can't find more of the exact type you bought last time, a suit can wind up lumpy, discolored, prone to rips in certain areas, etc.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 20, 2009)

Along the same lines as Wolfbird mentioned, damage to the suit may sometimes requrie you to patch it over with a section of the same kind of fur as you used with the rest of the suit.

As such it never hurts to have excess laying about. One of the local suiters here who made his own suit kept some extra fur from it for just such occasions should they come up.


----------



## brightfire (Jan 21, 2009)

lots of tutorials: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/profile


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay my fur came yesterday! 

Now I need to design the suit. Hahaha
Think I might try to paint shop the suit.

And go from there.

It will be a Wolf-Fox but will be different then the usual red and white colors.
I like creating something different even when there are a lot of wolves and foxs in furrydom.

I will do lots of research too before doing the suit as I am a perfectionist when it comes to making stuff. 

I'll post pics of the stuff done when I do get it done. Heh

Till next time.


----------

